# Can Ch Stargazer Je' Vous Amie



## Stargazerpoodles (Dec 27, 2010)

"Tink" is pictured at 13 months, just home growing coat to start showing in the late summer 2011 for her American Championship. She is becoming quite the princess at home, such a sweet funny girl.http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s47/stargazerpoodles/Tinker002.jpg


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would love to see her, but it seems your link isn't working.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't get there through the link either.


----------



## Stargazerpoodles (Dec 27, 2010)

Had to use different photo link. Try it now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a very pretty girl. We have the antennas on our guy now too. I love to count the bands on other people's dogs to compare and see how our guy is doing. She is lovely. Good luck with her career.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What a very pretty girl. We have the antennas on our guy now too. I love to count the bands on other people's dogs to compare and see how our guy is doing. She is lovely. Good luck with her career.


That is so funny!! I counted her bands too before I even read your message  I am way behind(i think we are at 2 maybe 3).

She is gorgeous, Stargazer! She looks like a princess.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Really nice girl!!


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful, she has that Diva expression mastered.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

what a glare she's giving LOL priceless


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful Girl! I really like it when they have nice black pigment on their points. Is she a cream or a white?

Either way, she is very stunning. It won't be long before she has a double championship.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

She looks like she has a nice topknot. Is it neck hair that she needs to grow or is it a case of all-around maturity?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

She's lovely. Is she glaring at you because you didn't match her ear-wraps to her bands, LOL?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's absolutely gorgeous!!!! And, FIVE bands! Can't wait to see a photo of her done up for the ring!!_


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

She is a beauty!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous! There is something infinitely charming about a poodle with the antennae-style bands in...


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OH my !!!!! One of those poodles that I call "heavenly creature" :beauty:-
soooooooooooooo pretty-pretty :first: 

Look at that pigmentation :adore: 

Tanks for sharing and wishing you fast US championship :act-up:


----------



## Stargazerpoodles (Dec 27, 2010)

Tink is a cream, ink black skin. Her sister Prada, ice white, also has ink black skin. All my whites/creams have black pigment, gets it from their Grandfather, Magnum.


----------



## Stargazerpoodles (Dec 27, 2010)

Neither. Her sister, Prada is showing locally, so she is just waiting her turn. I also will be breeding her mother her next season, and want Tink to learn how to be a great mom, and help raise the puppies. We plan on sending her late summer, as her sister will be finished by then, and she will not have to show against her. So, we are just growing coat.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Stargazerpoodles said:


> We plan on sending her late summer, as her sister will be finished by then, and she will not have to show against her. So, we are just growing coat.


I guess showing against yourself is not the best idea. :biggrin1:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I just visited your site and I can only say *WOW* !!!!!!!!:marchmellow:

All of your dogs are just magnificent and I enjoyed that slide-show very, very much : ))), could not stop "salivating" LOL You are doing amazing job with breeding, showing and performance - can a package be "more complete" )??? I think NOT : ))) !!!! 

CONGRATS !!!!! 


:first:


----------

